# 1948 john deere model m



## john wappes (Apr 3, 2020)

Bought 1948 m, engine stuck, got freed up, engine runs good, tractor will not move. Took off transmission cover, everything moves as it should. Tractor still will not move under its own power. Will move if pushed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum John! I bet the clutch isn't fully engaging.


----------



## john wappes (Apr 3, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum John! I bet the clutch isn't fully engaging.


Clutch fully engaged, put transmission in gear, gears turn ,PTO turns when turning engine over with starter


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like something may have let go in the rear end.


----------



## john wappes (Apr 3, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Sounds like something may have let go in the rear end.


I had heard that the early Ms had rear end problems,do you know anything about that?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't personally, but you may have to see if you can find a manual and dig into it. There are a few JD owners here that may be able to help you out, for sure.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I got a complete set of reprint manual for my '58 420c and the loader of of ebay. I'm sure there is plenty of stuff available for the M.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Might be a broken axle.


----------

